# Looking for reviews on different Pellets



## eriksp (May 5, 2020)

I searched the site and don't find a lot on Pellets because it just comes up with Pellet Cookers.

Which brands do I stay away from? I only have used Apple for all my smokes in my old smoker. I see that most pellets are a mixture.

So which brands should I stick with? Which are worth ordering online? or just get anything local? I see they have 1lb bags "Flavored" which I assume are used for the A=Maze-N tubes to add more flavor or mixed in the hopper?


----------



## TNJAKE (May 5, 2020)

B&B pellets give the best smoke flavor for me.


----------



## bregent (May 5, 2020)

LumberJack has a good selection of 100% flavorwood pellets. They also sell various blends. All clearly labelled. You can do group buys at BBQPelletsOnline.com for very good prices, delivered to either a loading dock, or picked up at a terminal.
SmokeRing Pellets and Cookin' Pellets also sell 100% flavorwood varieties.

The 1lb bags are intended for adding smoke to bbq grills, or burning them in tubes or trays. They are too expensive to use in a pellet grill.


----------



## Winterrider (May 5, 2020)

+2 Lumberjack


----------



## JWFokker (May 5, 2020)

Most of the big brands are going to be bland, Pit Boss, Louisiana, Traeger, etc. Lumberjack is good if you can find it at a good price locally. Amazon prices are highway robbery. Kingsford is 100% flavorwood but not as strong as Lumberjack.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 5, 2020)

I've been consistently happy with Lumberjack. Good burn, lots of flavor, small amount of dust. Price is reasonable.


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 5, 2020)

Lumberjack and BBQ delight


----------



## eriksp (May 5, 2020)

I have to look for LumberJack . I wouldn't even need the amount needed for a group buy. I also have no one local that would be interested. 

I went to  https://bbqrsdelight.com/cart/ and 2 bags are 48$ which includes shipping. I don't even know what a good price or bad price is LOL


----------



## JWFokker (May 5, 2020)

To put it in perspective, you can get 40lbs of Pit Boss pellets for $15-16, or 1/3 the price. They're by far the cheapest. If you can get Lumberjack locally it's usually around $10/20lb bag. Kingsford is $12/20lb bag. Online you're going to pay $20/20lb bag or more. Try to find decent pellets locally.


----------



## eriksp (May 5, 2020)

I just made some calls and a place that's really close has Traeger Pellets.  Lowes has Louisiana grills and Pitboss pellets.



I'll keep calling places to find Lumberjack.


J
 JWFokker
 Thanks for putting the prices into perspective. That helps a lot.

I ordered the Rec Tec RT-340 and it has a 20lb hopper. Whats an estimate on how many Lbs fuel per smoke? For example, I did 2 Butts on my propane and they were done in 225-235F  15 hours.


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 5, 2020)

I usually pay about $9 for lumberjack at rural king and about $20 for bbq delight at local outdoor furniture store.  I’ve tried pitboss and traeger and wasn’t happy with there flavor or the amount of ash they put out. Since finding lumberjack I’ve used them exclusively. I might be mistaken but I think the cabellas and bass pro shop pellets are lumberjack as well.


----------



## eriksp (May 5, 2020)

I think I have located Lumberjack. I usually smoke with Apple.  Apple Blend or 100% Apple. Is there a big difference?


----------



## bregent (May 5, 2020)

LJ Apple blend is 60% Red Oak, 40% Apple.  You'll really need to judge for yourself if you can detect a difference.   The 100% Apple is priced much higher than the blend.  I'd suggest getting some 100% hickory as well.


----------



## smokngun (May 5, 2020)

Try this to find them locally.
https://lumberjackretailers.com/


----------



## JWFokker (May 5, 2020)

eriksp said:


> I just made some calls and a place that's really close has Traeger Pellets.  Lowes has Louisiana grills and Pitboss pellets.
> 
> I ordered the Rec Tec RT-340 and it has a 20lb hopper. Whats an estimate on how many Lbs fuel per smoke? For example, I did 2 Butts on my propane and they were done in 225-235F  15 hours.



Pit Boss and Louisiana Grills are the same company. Don't know if there's a difference in pellet formulation. Traeger is getting sued over their pellets because they are allegedly using artificial flavoring or oils in the pellets to give them an aroma. Not worth the money in my opinion. 

RT-340 is a small grill. Doesn't take much fuel to run it. Less than a pound per hour at low temps, probably closer to 1/2 per hour, as long as it isn't cold out. Ambient temp and wind can make a big difference. Very few pellet smokers are insulated.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 5, 2020)

Count me in as a LJ believer. Probably a haul from where you are but Runnings up north there carries LJ pellets at good prices. Personally I go with 100% which ever flavor I'm using.


----------



## tallbm (May 5, 2020)

eriksp said:


> I have to look for LumberJack . I wouldn't even need the amount needed for a group buy. I also have no one local that would be interested.
> 
> I went to  https://bbqrsdelight.com/cart/ and 2 bags are 48$ which includes shipping. I don't even know what a good price or bad price is LOL



If you have an Attwoods, Rural King, or Dick's Sporting goods near you they sell the Lumberjack pellets locally at good prices.  With Dick's you can order online and send to the store in case they don't have the flavor u want there. 

I don't own a pellet grill but have done a bunch of research and read a ton of threads on them.  If I did own one I would burn the least expensive well performing pellet I could in the hopper (Pit Boss brand) and then burn the Lumber Jack in an A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) Tube for max flavor.

Pellet smokers burn their pellets for both heat and smoke but the hotter the temp the lesser the smoke.  The lower the temp the greater the smoke.  I personally would just use the AMNPS Tube and LJ pellets for my smoke generation to decouple the smoke generation/flavor from the cooking.

I believe this would save time, money, increases control, and I belive it would produce the most flavorful bbq a person could manage with a pellet grill.

Anyhow take this info for what it's worth and I look forward to seeing where you land on this and what you smoke :)


----------



## mike243 (May 6, 2020)

I have only seen Kingsford in a 10lbs bag and they are around $10 , I pay $9 for 20lbs of Lumber Jack and the prices are crazy for it on the net, folks reselling to other folks who don't know any better and hope it catches up with them, they only worry about the 1 time sale and not the long term imo.


----------



## eriksp (May 6, 2020)

tallbm
 Thanks for the tip on Dick's ! They have curbside pickup and have Lumberjack.



 mike243
 Yeah the online prices are crazy. I think a lot has to do with rather then add shipping cost they build in the cost. Still they are a lot of money online .


----------



## danbono (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi All I started off on using Lumber Jacks pellets. I got a good price match $8.88 from Dicks Sporting Goods. My 2nd order they didn't want to do a price match,so I said good bye to them.
Got a good deal on cooking pellets. Haven't use the cookinpellets ones yet.
With he LJ pellets I need a bit more smoke flavor?
Dan


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 5, 2020)

I use Lumber Jack pellets.  They give a very nice and clean smoke flavor.  I don't use them as my main fuel source just for smoke.  Depending on what I am making, I will use the Amazin pellet tube or just toss a handful into the ash pan and let the dropping embers ignite them.


----------



## bregent (Jun 5, 2020)

danbono said:


> Got a good deal on cooking pellets. Haven't use the cookinpellets ones yet.
> With he LJ pellets I need a bit more smoke flavor?



I did a blind taste test with my family on LJ vs Cookin' Pellets 100% hickory and none of us could tell them apart.


----------



## danbono (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi OK..I C ...I just need a bit more smoke flavor.
Thanks Dan


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 6, 2020)

bregent said:


> I did a blind taste test with my family on LJ vs Cookin' Pellets 100% hickory and none of us could tell them apart.



I haven't done a blind, side by side test. I have more or less come to the same conclusion. I'm generally a 100% hickory guy. I'm more about convenience and $/lb versus being hardcore single brand guy.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2020)

bregent said:


> I did a blind taste test with my family on LJ vs Cookin' Pellets 100% hickory and none of us could tell them apart.



Make seense, they are both 100% hickory and both are quality.

I use Cookin Pellets Hickory but thtas because y bought a 40lb bag before i discovered Lumber Jack.  Cookin Pellets is limited on options (Hickory, Black Cherry, Apple blend, and Perfect Mix) so which lead me to discover Lumber Jack.

I would not hesitate to buy Cookin Pellets brand.  My case is the LJ has the variety and is way more readily available for me.
I imagine i will have my 40(now probably 30) pound bag of CP for a while and will enjoy it ! :)


----------



## 2008RN (Jun 8, 2020)

eriksp said:


> I think I have located Lumberjack. I usually smoke with Apple.  Apple Blend or 100% Apple. Is there a big difference?



I use the 100% apple, but lumberjack is going to phase out the 100% and go with apple blend.  I have 5 different lumberjack pellets I buy and mix my own blends depending on what I am cooking.   Fortunately I only use the Apple now and then and usually mix with cherry.  I ordered 120# of 100% apple to use longer term. 
THe 100% apple does cost more then the blend.


----------

